# Taxi oil changes every 5,000 miles



## grUBBER

Just noticed in my maintenance guide, instead of every 10K miles taxies and police cars need to change oil every 5K due to low speed driving and idling.


----------



## UberLuxbod

That is very common.

Sometimes it is written in the handbook.

Sometimes it is only written in the Workshop Manual.

In my old V50 Volvo they advised using 0w30 Full Synth if the vehicle was used in severe service, instead of the usual 5w30 Full Synth.

I change the oil in the Jag every 7/8k.

The LAS has a service interval for the Ambulances and Response Cars of 3k or 6weeks. I believe it is 1k miles on the Motorbikes.

London Taxis, specifically the current TX4, had an oci of 10k till about 2010 then it became 12k.

The Cabbies I know that change it half way have never had an engine blow up, of those that leave it the full 10k or 12k 2 have had an engine go before 100k.

Addison Lee have the largest Private Hire fleet in Europe.

They used to do 5k oci on the older vehicles.

On the Ford Galaxys they now do 10k, Ford say 12.5k I think.

On the Merc E220cdis they used to do 5k, then 6k and now 7.5k, that is with a Merc oci of 15k.

Some on Bitog may say you are wasting good oil by changing too often and specifically using quality Full Synthetic oil.

But I don't know of any case of too many oil changes with a quality Full Synth causing damage to an engine.


----------



## Jay2dresq

I use Mobil1 0W20, and I change every 10,000 miles. Great thing about a hybrid is that low speed driving doesn't hurt it.


----------



## uberdc/Virginia

Changing synthetic oil every five thousand miles.


----------



## UberSonic

I change about every 7k. Newer cars have a computerized percentage gauge that takes in to account idling and low speed driving, so it remains accurate to the driving style. Try to get full synth when I can, and I notice a difference over the synth blend.


----------



## Uber9

2010 bmw 335i drinks oil when idling and driving in taxi conditions  all I have to do is add some synth oil sold by bmw service center - usually oil change is every 15k but now ubering shows that it is drinking it!

It is my best estimate that too much ubering will get the car ready for grave in less than 3 years, might just be the reason why uber car financing is over 1K per month for a basic camry


----------



## UberLuxbod

I would not leave oil in your 335i for 15k doing Uber work.

I would do a minimum of an oil change at 7.5k and more than likely an oil and filter change.

In a BMW i would use an Hengst or Bosch filter.

If your car is using oil, not leaking it, then using a quality High Mileage oil might help a bit.

I don't know if Valvoline doe a Maxlife product for your car.

The biggest risk factor is fuel contamination of the oil due to sitting idling.

Some people say you can stick to the recommended interval and laugh at what I and many others do as regards extra maintenance.

But then I have never changed and engine in any car that I have worked.

And i have bought many cars with above average annual mileage with no issues.

As I know it has been used mainly out of the City on open roads.

City miles are hard miles.

Lots of revving and them back to idle etc.


----------



## jsixis

full synthetic every 10k miles. Been doing that since synthetic came out and have never had any engine die before the suspension or transmission wore out.


----------



## UberLuxbod

jsixis said:


> full synthetic every 10k miles. Been doing that since synthetic came out and have never had any engine die before the suspension or transmission wore out.


How many of those miles were working miles?

Or miles that could be considered "Severe Service"?


----------



## UberLuxbod

Just to add.

Has anybody ever heard of a vehicle suffering engine failure due to changing the oil and filter with a severe service regime?


----------



## LAuberX

Everyday driving in Los Angeles is stop and go, or severe by some definitions.

Working in auto service for 20+ years I have never seen an oil related failure.... Even some lease return vehicles that never had an oil change in 30,000 miles!

Modern fuel injected cars just don't contaminate the oil. 

I do Full synthetic change with factory filter at 10,000 miles, check level every 1,000 or so.


----------



## UberLuxbod

Modern fuel injected cars don't contaminate oil?

Oh dear.

What happens to the small amount of sulphur in fuel?

What does that do to oil?

Think TBN.

And we don't all drive petrol engined vehicles.

Is the Honda 3.5i engine that shuts down half its cylinders to aid economy fuel injected? (Hint, I have left a clue somewhere)

Being responsible for changing oil does not guarantee knowledge.

How many UOA have you performed?

What about Sludge?

Has this been eradicated? Or are there still some cars in the US that are prone to this issue?


----------



## John_in_kc

s80 7,500 miles full synthetic.


----------



## LAuberX

UberLuxbod:

Please do as you wish in regard to servicing your own vehicle. I am just sharing my experience, yours may indeed be vastly different.

I am going to go make popcorn now, nothing more exciting to watch than an oil change thread!


----------



## Jay2dresq

I once knew a guy that NEVER changed his oil He would top it off if it was low enough to turn on the oil pressure light, but that was it. He had well over 100,000 miles on his truck.


----------



## UberSonic

Jay2dresq said:


> I once knew a guy that NEVER changed his oil He would top it off if it was low enough to turn on the oil pressure light, but that was it. He had well over 100,000 miles on his truck.


Suppose that could work if it leaked so fast that he replaced a quart every 1000 miles.


----------



## dcsamurai

100,000 miles on a modern vehicle isn't that unreasonable nowadays. Still, I wonder if he's setting himself up for a sudden catastrophic failure soon.


----------



## UberLuxbod

LAuberX said:


> UberLuxbod:
> 
> Please do as you wish in regard to servicing your own vehicle. I am just sharing my experience, yours may indeed be vastly different.
> 
> I am going to go make popcorn now, nothing more exciting to watch than an oil change thread!


Yes my experiences are different.

In my reality modern fuel injected vehicles do contaminate oil.

Otherwise why would you have TBN depletion?

But you would rather just post pointlessly about popcorn than defend your innacurate comment about fuel injected vehicles.

Even Direct Injected petrol engines contaminate their oil. Actually going by how quickly the oil discolours in the 2.2 Ecotec engine it may actually be a bigher issue with them.


----------



## jsixis

UberLuxbod said:


> How many of those miles were working miles?
> 
> Or miles that could be considered "Severe Service"?


I do not drive any different working or going to the store. When I was in construction the only difference was some extra weight.


----------



## UberLuxbod

jsixis said:


> I do not drive any different working or going to the store. When I was in construction the only difference was some extra weight.


So you normally sit in your car for up to 10 hours a day with repeated periods of excessive idling?

I have driven for a living for many years.

Sometimes part time alongside what could be termed more normal employment.

And periods of time when my vehicle was purely for driving for social domestic and commuting purposes.

They are not in any way similar that I can see.

But I am not going to advise you to change what you do as far as maintaining your vehicle goes.

I will stick to what I know works and you can do whatever you feel works for you.


----------



## troubleinrivercity

dcsamurai said:


> 100,000 miles on a modern vehicle isn't that unreasonable nowadays. Still, I wonder if he's setting himself up for a sudden catastrophic failure soon.


It's stupid, but no more stupid than people insisting on incessant and unnecessary oil changes. Oil almost begins to rival fuel as a cost if you're changing it far more frequently than the manufacturer's recommended OCI.


----------



## UberLuxbod

troubleinrivercity said:


> It's stupid, but no more stupid than people insisting on incessant and unnecessary oil changes. Oil almost begins to rival fuel as a cost if you're changing it far more frequently than the manufacturer's recommended OCI.


Good luck with that.

But I don't think your figures really add up.

Oil is expensive in the UK.

My car take just under 7litres and a filter is a £10.

So a mid interval oil and filter change costs £80 in oil if I get Mobil 1 5w30 ESP C3, or £60 if I use Shell 5w30 C1.

Then next change however is £40 or £30 as I only need 5litres.

So with a manufacturers OCI of 16k or 1yr I do an extra OCI at 8k.

Taking £80+£40+£20(2filters) = £140

£140÷2=£70 as the average cost of my mid interval OCI.

At current UK prices (just over £1:22 a litre) I use approx £140 in diesel per week on about 750miles of usage.

8000 miles of use is roughly £1500 of diesel (assuming an average of 30mpg (UK))

Now if we compare that figure to my earliet average for my additional oil changes.

£70 for an oil change.

£1500 for diesel.

I have not included anything for labour as I perform the oil change and indeed put in the diesel.

Now I know fuel is expensive in the UK when compared to the US.

But oil is also cheaper in the US.

As an additional consideration the largest free Ambulance Service in the World has changed the oil at 3k or 6weeks for at least 20yrs.

Except for a short period when they allowed the response cars to run to manufacturers specs in an effort to save money.

But 2006 was also when they started using diesel cars and the fitting of DPFs to diesels started.

After sending a few engines back to Vauxhall after turbo and bottom end failures they went back to the 3k and 6week interval.

Another advantage of this policy is that if you are overrun an oil change you have plenty of wiggle room.

But you carry on promoting your opinion.

I won't stop you.

But I shall also continue to promote my opinion.


----------



## Sydney Uber

I have a 2.2litre & a 3litre Mercedes Viano. Their service intervals vary between 15,000-20000 miles depending on what the ECU calculates, taking into account the manner the car has been driven and other factors. 

They seemed like crazy long intervals, having changed the oil in my duel fuelled gasoline sedans between 7000-9000 miles all my life (LPG/ Propane cars are easier on oils being a cleaner fuel so those changes can be extended).

The Mercedes service manager assured me 20000 miles will be fine with the fully synthetic oils an the 2 gallon oil sump capacity they have.

Never had a car before these with such a huge sump. The 2.2litre Merc is closing on 250,000 miles, the other close to 90000 miles.. No problems so far with the motors. Having such long service intervals keeps me away from Mercedes mechanics - at their hourly labour rates, thats a good thing!


----------



## Lyft4uDC

5w30 isn't synth. its conventional, so do every 5k


----------



## Uber9

Once I owned an expensive luxury vehicle bought new in late 90's and manufacturer recommended Oil Change every 5,000 miles. Long story short, I drove it till it died at 275,000 miles (yes miles and not KM) and all along the Oil Change never happened before 7,000 miles between change, sometimes I went even 10,000 miles before an oil and oil filter change.

Let's get this straight, these cars don't last you a lifetime so why worry so much about an Oil Change! Even people don't live for ever


----------



## UberLuxbod

Lyft4uDC said:


> 5w30 isn't synth. its conventional, so do every 5k


You can get 5w30 in conventional, semi synth and full synth.


----------



## UberLuxbod

Sydney Uber said:


> I have a 2.2litre & a 3litre Mercedes Viano. Their service intervals vary between 15,000-20000 miles depending on what the ECU calculates, taking into account the manner the car has been driven and other factors.
> 
> They seemed like crazy long intervals, having changed the oil in my duel fuelled gasoline sedans between 7000-9000 miles all my life (LPG/ Propane cars are easier on oils being a cleaner fuel so those changes can be extended).
> 
> The Mercedes service manager assured me 20000 miles will be fine with the fully synthetic oils an the 2 gallon oil sump capacity they have.
> 
> Never had a car before these with such a huge sump. The 2.2litre Merc is closing on 250,000 miles, the other close to 90000 miles.. No problems so far with the motors. Having such long service intervals keeps me away from Mercedes mechanics - at their hourly labour rates, thats a good thing!


Same engine in AddLee E Class. Initially 5k, now stretched to 7.5k.

They use Petronas and OE spec filters from EuroCarParts.

If you do longer distance airport transfers then you have the option of running the full interval.

But I don't consider that typical harsh stop start operating conditions.

I certainly wouldn't let a DPF equipped diesel used in an urban environment run the full interval due to the issue of oil contamination with diesel due to failed regen cycles.

You may catch it when you spot a high oil level.

But if you don't the oil quickly turns into a thick vaseline type sludge and bye bye engine.

My assigned vehicle was down on power.

When they stripped the top end the cam was siezing in the head.

The Saab garage that did the work, all the Vauxhall dealers failed to fix it, left the head and cam in the boot so I had a good look.

The LAS lost an engine on about half the Zafiras that I had direct contact with.

For the sake of an hour and £70 i don't think the risk is worth it.

If my vehicle was leased I may have a different opinion.


----------



## Djfourmoney

I have driven courier duty with the same car I drag race with on Friday Nights and Saturday Afternoons. I have been using synthetic oil since the mid 90's. I also use whatever filters the OEM recommends. I have never had a engine failure. My input shaft decided to come apart in my SRT-4 just driving to work one day. But according to Ed Peter's a retired Chrysler Power-train engineer says it's the flaw of the factory heat treating and the fact they use ATF and not gear oil in the transmission to simplify factory fill.

I use Mobil One exclusively and have been considering switching to Shell Rotella Synthetic which has better cleaning additives since it's mainly designed to be used in turbo-diesel applications.

I change filter every 5K, the oil every 10K and I check the level once a month. I've also done some oil analysis and no wear, metal shavings or burnt/burnish parts.


----------



## UL Driver SF

I just piss in mine and replace the oil filter with what ever used one I can find that fits.


----------



## DjTim

UL Driver SF said:


> I just piss in mine and replace the oil filter with what ever used one I can find that fits.


+1 on this - that's the fast track for your car to smell like a taxi, or a stadium mens room.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

Just about every liquid in your car can be replaced with urine.


----------



## Schulz

I haven't paid for my oil changes in 3 years because I am an IC for a mystery shopping company that reimburses me the expense and pays me a small fee as well if I report on the experience and submit the report in 12 hours. Look for a company called Bestmark on google if you want.


----------



## Struggling Actor

The answer is if you sit around waiting with your engine running all day (Like cops do even when not in the car because they want the AC or heat on and they don't give a sh*t because the tax payer is paying for the gas and maintenance or about the environment), then you should change your oil at the severe duty recommendations in your owners manual. Or you could just turn the engine off and save gas, oil changes and the air we breath!


----------



## cybertec69

I use synthetic blend 5w20, change the oil every 3,000-4,000 miles, costs me $30 at this shop that gives discounts for Taxis.


----------



## gman

Struggling Actor said:


> The answer is if you sit around waiting with your engine running all day (Like cops do even when not in the car because they want the AC or heat on and they don't give a sh*t because the tax payer is paying for the gas and maintenance or about the environment), then you should change your oil at the severe duty recommendations in your owners manual. Or you could just turn the engine off and save gas, oil changes and the air we breath!


Exactly! When I pull up if nobody is there and I am not double parked I immediately turn off the engine!


----------



## UberLuxbod

gman said:


> Exactly! When I pull up if nobody is there and I am not double parked I immediately turn off the engine!


I hate to point out the repeated stop start cycles would be considered by many as Severe Service as the oil will be going through several cooling and heating cycles a shift.

I would not change my oil as low as 3k.

But halving the standard OCI is a good Insurance Policy for engine longevity.

Driving a car for 10/12 hours a day 5/6/7 days a week is Severe Service no matter which way you try to reason it.

You could always perform UOA with TBN and TAN to find out exactly the right interval for your individual usage pattern.

But I consider that to be wasteful as the cost of a UOA is not far off the cost of an oil and filter change.

Also to be considered is that sometimes manufacturers don't list the severe service requirements in the handbook.

But they do in the Workshop Manual.

And example of that would be the UK Spec Nissan Navara/Pathfinder with the 2.5DCi engine.

An engine that also has problems with camchain problems at relatively low miles.

Could that be caused or worsened by over long OCI and the vehicles being used in a way that would constitute SS?

With an interval of 18k or 2yrs (from memory) it could be relevant.

The Pathfinder I owned did around 30k a year for the first 3 yrs all motorway(Highway) miles.

I changed the oil every 5/6k.

When sold after 3yrs and with almost 130k in it there was no sign of camchain rattle or camchain stretch.

Coincidence?

Who knows but they have been known to snap the chain at less than 60k.

Your car makes you some all of your income.

And trying to minimise wear and tear is just a sensible precaution.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

Well,.. I have been changing oil @ 25,000 miles since 1986. Hence the handle name.

I've owned three Accords, an 88, 89 and back to an 88. Rolled up over a Million miles bt the three, 240,000, 508,000 and 380,000 on the current one. All at 25k changes. Average 33K a year going back and forth to work. However, on one I had the by-pass filter *installed* and with oil sampling at 20k it went 75k before it was recommend to do an entire change. The By-pass was changed it 25k and a qt. added. In between the 25k interval it used a qt or 2.

Yes the TBN # is key.

There is always going to be contamination, be it Carbon or Fuel.

On the first Accord, a *sample* test came back reccomending a change because excessive fuel was dilution. Saying to adjust fuel mixture, which could not, and reset the ignition timing. Turns out the timing was off by 4 degrees. Never had a sample report came back like that after words. And this car was straight from the dealer/factory like this.

Yes the O manuel says do not exceed 10k for this 2013 Charger. Well I am throwing the manuel out on that and doing 25K anyway. Although sever serivce 15K is reccomended. We'll see. The petrol oil is really clean right now and will change it at 3K.

And don't forget the Oil Filter. Make sure you find something that is less than 20 microns as particles greater than 4 cause most of the engine wear. I forgot the percentage, I think it was 60%.

I don't know what the Admins policy on advertising is here. But I will work with them on that. Been an Amsoil Dealer since 1986.


----------



## BlkGeep

My car has oil in it? I thought you just had to put gas in them and drive. Great.


----------



## UberLuxbod

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Well,.. I have been changing oil @ 25,000 miles since 1986. Hence the handle name.
> 
> I've owned three Accords, an 88, 89 and back to an 88. Rolled up over a Million miles bt the three, 240,000, 508,000 and 380,000 on the current one. All at 25k changes. Average 33K a year going back and forth to work. However, on one I had the by-pass filter *installed* and with oil sampling at 20k it went 75k before it was recommend to do an entire change. The By-pass was changed it 25k and a qt. added. In between the 25k interval it used a qt or 2.
> 
> Yes the TBN # is key.
> 
> There is always going to be contamination, be it Carbon or Fuel.
> 
> On the first Accord, a *sample* test came back reccomending a change because excessive fuel was dilution. Saying to adjust fuel mixture, which could not, and reset the ignition timing. Turns out the timing was off by 4 degrees. Never had a sample report came back like that after words. And this car was straight from the dealer/factory like this.
> 
> Yes the O manuel says do not exceed 10k for this 2013 Charger. Well I am throwing the manuel out on that and doing 25K anyway. Although sever serivce 15K is reccomended. We'll see. The petrol oil is really clean right now and will change it at 3K.
> 
> And don't forget the Oil Filter. Make sure you find something that is less than 20 microns as particles greater than 4 cause most of the engine wear. I forgot the percentage, I think it was 60%.
> 
> I don't know what the Admins policy on advertising is here. But I will work with them on that. Been an Amsoil Dealer since 1986.


Would never use Amsoil products.

Way overpriced for what it is.

Would rather use Shell, Castrol or Mobil products.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

Well if one does not like the idea of 25K changes with proper filtration, saving time and saving money, clearly Amsoil is not for you.


----------



## UberLuxbod

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Well if one does not like the idea of 25K changes with proper filtration, saving time and saving money, clearly Amsoil is not for you.


No overpriced American products are not for me actually.


----------



## BlkGeep

Who cares what oil you use. Move on guys. Close thread time. The more you service your vehicle the better it will be in the long run. Put new oil in everyday. It's just oil. Anything else is just advertising, and your bought in.


----------



## UberLuxbod

Actually you are wrong.

It is not "just" oil.

Is a 0w40 oil that doesn't meet Porsche and Ferrari standards the same as one that does?

Your car is the livelihood of most of this forum.

Using quality oil and filters and changing them often is just good business.

And I read up on Amsoil last year.

And a lot of the talk of extending your OCI is not really true.

So I take exception to people joining a forum to try and sell a product.


----------



## BlkGeep

Yes it's the same. Just like that bottle of red wine with a Ferrari logo for $300, is actually the same wine you buy at the liquor store for twenty. Did different dinosaurs turn into Ferrari oil than turned into Wal-Mart brand oil. Nope. I know a few buyers for Wal-Mart. They always tell me how they sell tons of shit under their store label that was made and packaged in the same factory as the branded stuff, even the packaging was identical. Vendors always remind them that Shamrock doesn't have different cows for Wal-Mart milk and Shamrock milk, but it all comes on the Shamrock truck, its just labeled. I know two others they mentioned are Tropicana for OJ and Holsum make their store brand bread. It's all just oil, the jug it comes in, the logos on it, and the events it sponsors dictate the cost, its just oil though. Shell and Chevron sell the same gas, from the same vendors, but Chevron customers pay more because of Techron but it's the same gas.


----------



## UberLuxbod

You missed my point.

A 0w40 that meets Porsche and Ferraris specs is better than one that is not able to.

When I serviced a TX4 Taxi for a mate I used cheap Chevron Supreme 10w40 from Costco with the thinking being it was being done every 5k so why go for the best.

Well it sounded ok to begin with but after 2500miles it was a little noisy on tickover (top end).

It also needed topped up an awful lot more than usual.

From then on 0w40 Mobil 1 New Life from the same Costco was used.

After 6k it still sounded the same, it also used no oil.

Both oils are A3,B3,B4.

Apart from the viscosity difference and one being a semi synth (Chevron) and the other a full synth they meet the same basic specs.

But one performed better and therefore is better than the other imho.

Used Oil Analysis might help you find the sweet spot for a specific oil and usage.

But that costs nearly as much as an oil and filter change.

Manufacturers have severe service intervals for servicing.

Just some hide this info in the Workshop Manual.

JLR, Renault and Nissan all advocate Severe Service intervals. In all the situations I have had to check it has been at half the regular interval.


----------



## BlkGeep

Right, they are all the same.


----------



## UberLuxbod

BlkGeep said:


> Right, they are all the same.


Your deluded.


----------



## BlkGeep

As long as we agree, no hard feelings.


----------



## UberLuxbod

Thats right.

We agree you are deluded.


----------



## PT Go

BlkGeep said:


> Who cares what oil you use. Move on guys. Close thread time. The more you service your vehicle the better it will be in the long run. Put new oil in everyday. It's just oil. Anything else is just advertising, and your bought in.


Service is the key factor. My vehicle was rated at 7,000 between oil changes. I use Jiffy Lube as my service and based on my average monthly miles, I change at 5,000. Oil doesn't really wear out, it just get contaminated and the filter can only hold so much debris. I know many people don't care for services like Jiffy & Speedy, but I can go to Jiffy in-between services and they top off for free. At oil quart prices of about $4-5, this is a time and money saver. I have 152K and with my great mechanic, car runs like new.


----------

